# Installing Lowrance Elite 5 Chirp.



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok, couple questions...Not enough wire to reach the battery...what guage comes with it??

On the Transducer, instructions say to install/adjust to 1/16" below boat bottom?
Is it really that critical??

Thanks...this is my first install and don't want to mess it up.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

yeah never understood why depth finder companys dont give you more wire. like its realy that expensive. i believe it is 18 gauge mybe 14. either way both will work. as long as its multi strand wire. i always have the transducer just a hair under the transom. 1/16 sounds right. i would just make sure its a hair under so there is no interferences with sonor reading. but i would not go much farther than a 1/16 to keep from banging up the transducer in skinny water.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Ducky!!


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

TClark said:


> Thanks Ducky!!


 I used 14 ga for mine, no issues. If you don't already have one I recommend a transducer mounting plate. This allows you to adjust the transducer up/down without an additional holes in your transom.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks allot 3z's...never heard of a transducer mounting plate. Went and bought one today and got it on the boat. Should be all set up for Wednesday's outing.


----------

